# 2013 DH Team / 720 Breite des Innenlagers



## Schuffa87 (26. September 2015)

Hallo,

Lapierre hat ja ab 2013 breitere Innenlager verbaut.
Welche Breite bei der Kurbelgarnitur muss ich denn nun nehmen? Kann mir das jemand sagen? Handelt sich um einen 2013 dh team / 720 rahmen.
Aktuell verbaut ist RACE FACE Chester 36T 165mm Pressfit 107 10 speed.
Ich kann leider nicht nachmessen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------

